# Flounder Pounders!



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

William, Tim and their sons Cole and Mitch fished with us last year and hurt the flatties pretty good. Today they came back and just plain hammered them. Seventeen keepers to the boat, including a few real pigs. Lost a heartbreaker at the boat, and waded through a few shorts. 4" Gulp swimming mullet, aka flounder crack, got the job done. My hats off to these guys, they really worked their magic with the jigs with a pretty stiff breeze blowing.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I love Flounder fishing..!! Great job..!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow amazing


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice box of flatties!!! Good job!!!


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice day! We've killed them on those Gulp swimming mullets as well. Which color were you using? They usually hit the chartreuse ones here.


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Ruger7mmmag said:


> Nice day! We've killed them on those Gulp swimming mullets as well. Which color were you using? They usually hit the chartreuse ones here.


Today was mostly white, but the bigger ones came on your poison...the chartreuse.


----------

